# Pumpkin Totem



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I needed some more dim lighting for my porch so I cobbled this together. I got the idea from somewhere I saw that someone had done this but much longer and bent it over into an archway. I went a step further and added a length of orange LED string lights.

- A 7' or so length of 1/2" PVC
- 8 $1 plastic pumpkins
- 50-light LED strand
- I used lids from larger peanut containers and drilled a 3/4" hole in them to shove over the PVC and wedge the pumpkins into place from the top and bottom


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's very cheerful and kid-friendly:jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty cool!


----------

